# Babycat v. Shoalwater 19 cat



## clint623 (Jan 31, 2012)

So a buddy of mine and I are in an argument on which is a better all around boat and we are mainly concerned with gettin skinny. I need peoples 2 cents.. I'm sayin the 19 shoalwater cat and my buddies saying the babycat.


----------



## clint623 (Jan 31, 2012)

keep it about these 2 boats, i don't want to hear sh1t about dargels or shallow sports or trans sports or any other brand of boat.... JUST THE BABYCAT AND 19 SHOALWATER CAT


----------



## merle (Jul 13, 2010)

I'm sure the Shoalwater will run skinny enough. I'm guessing it will weigh more with a bigger motor. You'll only get as big as a 90hp on the BC. I have a BC with a 90 and can draft and get up on a plan in under a foot of water.


----------



## flatsmaster14 (Mar 25, 2011)

Bigger the boat= more surface area in the water= less draft. I bet they are close


----------



## clint623 (Jan 31, 2012)

flatsmaster14 said:


> Bigger the boat= more surface area in the water= less draft. I bet they are close


That's my argument

---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?4lk3ss


----------



## Timalgrath (Jun 21, 2011)

i picked the shoal water i think its better skinny and open water.


----------



## clint623 (Jan 31, 2012)

Come on guys, we gotta have more of a split than that... Only z one vote difference right now.


----------



## flatsmaster14 (Mar 25, 2011)

They are kinda the same boat. I'm sure there ain't much difference. But my vote is for the 19. Bigger boats will run as skinny as scooters if you know how to drive


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

Have ya'll considered ... dargels or shallow sports or trans sports or any other brand of boat ... ? Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ...


----------



## bayourat (Jan 7, 2005)

Timalgrath said:


> i picked the shoal water i think its better skinny and open water.


obviously you haven't been in both..


----------



## clint623 (Jan 31, 2012)

I haven't been in a shoalwater, but I've seen their performance and maneuverability on flats my floundering rig couldn't float across. Lol


----------



## CMIV (Aug 31, 2011)

Either boat will suit your needs. I owned a Baby Cat and loved it, wish i would have never gotten rid of it... The only Shoalwater i have been in is a 23 so i cant comment on there 19... I think the baby cat will draft less with a 90 on it than the 19 shoal with a 115, just due to plane motor weight. but i may be wrong...


----------



## FishFinder (May 25, 2004)

I have been running on BC for a while now in g-town, matty, and now it currently resides in Port M...With the new prop just put on it gets up in just over 6" of h20! Planes at about 11mph and will run shallower than you want! In big water it takes it like a champ for a 16' bote! I remember a few years back running from the land cut to the harbor we had 3 to 4 footers out of the north and that dang bote skipped over them easily at about 19 mph... just saying! BC is a bad *** bote!


----------



## Tailshot (Jan 23, 2010)

clint623 said:


> I haven't been in a shoalwater, but I've seen their performance and maneuverability on flats my floundering rig couldn't float across. Lol


Then go drive one...

Then go drive a FREAKIN' SHALLOW SPORT!!!!


----------



## h_soape (Apr 9, 2006)

What size boat do you need?

If you need a 19 foot boat the Tran 200 SVT would be a better comparison.

Draft is a not just about size but displacement. lbs/sq in.


----------



## clint623 (Jan 31, 2012)

Shallow sports are over rated. I've driven them and I hated it.


----------



## clint623 (Jan 31, 2012)

We aren't lookin to buy a boat, he has a BC and swears up and down that it's the baddest boat around.

---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?25pwbu


----------



## tickbird (Apr 11, 2008)

*shoalwater*

I have a 19 foot Shoalwater and it does all I expected it to and some. I have never been in a baby cat so I can't speak for it. I've heard nothing but good things about it though. Mine has a 115 Yamaha on it with a 4 blade prop. The myth about the 4 stroke not getting out of the hole fast enough is totally untrue. I wouldn't trade mine for any on the water. I like it just fine. It can hold water in the back (like some have complained about) but that's only if you fill the live well with 35 gallons of water and try to put 4 people in the boat. I do neither. My two boys and I wade and we don't putt out of anywhere.


----------



## FishFinder (May 25, 2004)

clint623 said:


> We aren't lookin to buy a boat, he has a BC and swears up and down that it's the baddest boat around.
> 
> ---
> I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?25pwbu


For the size he is right! Though the 90 e-tech is a must!


----------



## Down South Lures (Feb 21, 2010)

Clint, what did you hate about the Shallow Sports? What model did you ride in?


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Contender!


----------



## cottonpicker (Jan 25, 2010)

Baby Cat


----------



## aggiefishinDr (Sep 1, 2005)

I agree I would compare the shoal water 19 with the svt 20ft, but I'm not sure which one would win. My vote would be for the babycat in the original comparison. I have a buddy with one and that is one [email protected]@ machine!! Although I would vote that my shallowsport would win


----------



## Whoopin It Up! (Dec 20, 2010)

*oh, really Clint*



clint623 said:


> keep it about these 2 boats, i don't want to hear sh1t about dargels or shallow sports or trans sports or any other brand of boat.... JUST THE BABYCAT AND 19 SHOALWATER CAT


*Uh ... Clint623 .... here's a fact:* *THE BABY CAT is a TRANS SPORT BOAT.*


----------



## clint623 (Jan 31, 2012)

Whoopin It Up! said:


> *Uh ... Clint623 .... here's a fact:* *THE BABY CAT is a TRANS SPORT BOAT.*


Yes aggie I realize that the babycat is a tran sport. I meant other tran sports...

Hook em!

---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?vs4sb5


----------



## clint623 (Jan 31, 2012)

Down South Lures said:


> Clint, what did you hate about the Shallow Sports? What model did you ride in?


I was riding in a classic 20 across espiritu Santos when the wind kicked upto 20mph. It Did good in small chop but it felt Like a flatbottom running back to the dock that day. From that day, I swore up and down that I wouldn't buy a shallow sport. However, a friend of mine has a 20 trans sport v hull and we were just bobbing as we were running instead of "wham wham wham!!"

---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?yzlxws


----------



## Tailshot (Jan 23, 2010)

clint623 said:


> I was riding in a classic 20 across espiritu Santos when the wind kicked upto 20mph. It Did good in small chop but it felt Like a flatbottom running back to the dock that day. From that day, I swore up and down that I wouldn't buy a shallow sport. However, a friend of mine has a 20 trans sport v hull and we were just bobbing as we were running instead of "wham wham wham!!"


So let me get this straight...

1. You're not shopping for a boat, you're just trying invalidate your buddy's boat choice.

2. You were on one Shallow Sport, once, and got your panties damp.

and,

3. You are comparing apples to oranges (transport v-hull vs. SS Classic) to make a theoretical point.

Hmmm...


----------



## TKoenig (Apr 8, 2007)

i fish off of a tran baby cat alot and the performance is up there with my SS but another buddy has a 16ft shoalie cat and loves it too... go drive both, cant go wrong either way.


----------



## clint623 (Jan 31, 2012)

Tailshot said:


> So let me get this straight...
> 
> 1. You're not shopping for a boat, you're just trying invalidate your buddy's boat choice.
> 
> ...


Here's an idea, stop trying to bust my balls on my thread and just accept my choice! Comprende?

---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?ucla3b


----------



## bayourat (Jan 7, 2005)

clint623 said:


> Here's an idea, stop trying to bust my balls on my thread and just accept my choice! Comprende?
> 
> ---


your the one asking for opinions there chief.


----------



## clint623 (Jan 31, 2012)

Not about shallow sports though


----------



## redman35 (Jul 1, 2008)

I think my illusion is better than both.


----------



## Tailshot (Jan 23, 2010)

redman35 said:


> I think my illusion is better than both.


Hehe...Redman, that Illusion, while an awesome fishing platform, is not on the young man's short list!


----------



## aggiefishinDr (Sep 1, 2005)

Tailshot said:


> Hehe...Redman, that Illusion, while an awesome fishing platform, is not on the young man's short list!


Of boats he doesn't even own.........


----------



## clint623 (Jan 31, 2012)

aggiefishinDr said:


> Of boats he doesn't even own.........


Your right, I don't own them. But, only because I'm finishing up college. As soon as I get a solid job I will invest in a shoalwater or JH.

---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?aqg0hd


----------



## Tailshot (Jan 23, 2010)

It's good to have goals! One thing you should be learning in college is "critical thinking"...it will help you make better informed decisions about boats!


----------



## Down South Lures (Feb 21, 2010)

Clint, There is no perfect all around boat hull for sure. If you were in a Classic Shallow Sport, then yes, it is going to be a rough ride going into the teeth of waves. There is no flat bottom hull out there (any brand) that is going to cut chop like butter. You sacrifice ridability for shallow water performance. 

I had a classic 20 Shallow Sport. I really liked it at times, but other times I was wishing I had a V hull. Recently, I tried to get the best of both worlds. I bought a 21V Shallow Sport and put a 200 SHO with a TRP lower unit. It is somewhat slow, but it does what I want for shallow water performance and handling the chop. 

That being said, you cannot go wrong with Shoalwater or JH. You sound like a guy that wants a smooth riding boat. Go with some sort of ModV or V hull. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## clint623 (Jan 31, 2012)

Down South Lures said:


> Clint, There is no perfect all around boat hull for sure. If you were in a Classic Shallow Sport, then yes, it is going to be a rough ride going into the teeth of waves. There is no flat bottom hull out there (any brand) that is going to cut chop like butter. You sacrifice ridability for shallow water performance.
> 
> I had a classic 20 Shallow Sport. I really liked it at times, but other times I was wishing I had a V hull. Recently, I tried to get the best of both worlds. I bought a 21V Shallow Sport and put a 200 SHO with a TRP lower unit. It is somewhat slow, but it does what I want for shallow water performance and handling the chop.
> 
> That being said, you cannot go wrong with Shoalwater or JH. You sound like a guy that wants a smooth riding boat. Go with some sort of ModV or V hull. Just my 2 cents.


Your absolutely right, even though I'm only 21 I already have 3 bulging discs and a degenerative back so a smooth ride is key. Otherwise I'm done for the day and my back will start having spasms.

---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?hbnxps


----------



## southpaw (Feb 25, 2009)

flatsmaster14 said:


> Bigger the boat= more surface area in the water= less draft. I bet they are close


This would hold true if the boats were the same weight. Draft is a function of both weight and water plane area, well really displaced volume. While a 19ft boat would have a greater water plane area, which would give it a larger displacement, it would also weigh more. I don't know the specs on either boat off the top of my head, but I'm guessing the baby cat weighs less both in the hull and the motor you would have on the back to be able to compare the two. That being said, my vote is on the baby cat. Those are bad little boats. They handle extremely well and can run in spit.


----------



## flatsmaster14 (Mar 25, 2011)

The19 is a foot wider so I would think it will float the motor better idk, but I have seen a 24 foot dargel follow me and I have a 13 foot scooter. I like the baby cat and want one but I bet both will run in the same depth


----------



## southpaw (Feb 25, 2009)

flatsmaster14 said:


> The19 is a foot wider so I would think it will float the motor better idk, but I have seen a 24 foot dargel follow me and I have a 13 foot scooter. I like the baby cat and want one but I bet both will run in the same depth


I agree. I really think saying which one is a better boat is really more of a personal preference type thing. The difference in performance, if you could really compare the two, would be negligible. If you were comparing longevity and service, I would take Tran over shoalwater. I've heard some horror stories about warranty stuff with Shoalwater, but that's neither here nor there


----------



## ATE_UP_FISHERMAN (Jun 25, 2004)

The 19 Shoalwater blows away the Tran BC but thats not Apples to Apples. How about the 16' or 14.5' Shoalwater?


----------



## nbiffle (Mar 26, 2012)

To be honest, eventhough the shoalwater is 3ft. longer i prefer the baby cat. i have ran one since i was 16. For a scooter u cant beat it. Transport boats build the best boat on the Texas coast in my opinion. The baby cat will run skinny and be a dry ride.


----------



## RAT DADDY (Jun 2, 2009)

Have to agree with the babycat being a way better boat all the way around inclueding the service you will get with transport boats. I have been in all kinds of boat inclueding the 19 and it cant compare to my babycat. That babycat can run so shallow it will scare you ive ran across areas mullet couldnt even swim in. Look behind the boat and its pure mud just water falling out of the tunnel. It will run as shallow as you have the balls to try and make it run there has been a few times I really thought I was going to be stuck and that boat went right through it with no problem. That also inclueds a time I had to make a sharp turn over the top of oysters sticking out of the water and the babycat slide right across them with out even slowing down in the turn that was an oh **** moment that turning into a holly **** I cant believe we just did that and not get stuck


----------



## teamfirstcast (Aug 23, 2006)

I hope someone seriously looking to purchase a nice flats boat will not look to this thread for advice. Some of these posts are hilarious and quite misinformed, but nothing a little age and experience can't cure!


----------



## big_zugie (Mar 14, 2006)

I mean you fish 20 dollar rods what do you care how a boat rides? If I want a 14 foot boat ill get a kayak


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

FishFinder said:


> For the size he is right! Though the 90 e-tech is a must!


You bought a new boat?


----------



## Trappezoid2021 (Jun 27, 2011)

The Titanic was 880 feet long and drafted 60 feet of water, baby cat drafts 5" basic rigged, the shoalwater drafts 7.5" basic rigged...


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

I have the BC and love it because it will do about anything I want it to do up to about 30 mph and will run in stronger winds but that is no fun for me and have been out in worse on the south side of E maty one day with a buddy in his BC when a norther got there early with those 3 and a few 4 ft waves getting back to port we got a little wet getting back.

That said you need to look at *the cost difference* between the two boats with a 90 and the other with a 115. I paid about 21k for my BC three years ago and installed my garmin and SOS.

Tran does not make the old 180 as far as I have seen since the 20' came out. I have a buddy that has one and it is a good boat but it is a wide 18'10" with a 115 and 12 inch sides.

You cannot beat the little BC for one or two people. It is scooter size and acts like a 18 or 19 ft boat and drier than a lot of the other bigger boats. Most of the time I do not realize that I am pulling my BC behind the suv.


----------



## cstav86 (Jul 6, 2011)

*Babycat*



clint623 said:


> Your right, I don't own them. But, only because I'm finishing up college. As soon as I get a solid job I will invest in a shoalwater or JH.


I have fished many days out of a babycat with an owner who runs it like he stole it. That is a serious fishing machine and is the skinniest boat I have ridden on. Beats the Redfish line in ride and can run comparably skinny... hard to beat IMHO.


----------



## cstav86 (Jul 6, 2011)

RAT DADDY said:


> Have to agree with the babycat being a way better boat all the way around inclueding the service you will get with transport boats. I have been in all kinds of boat inclueding the 19 and it cant compare to my babycat. That babycat can run so shallow it will scare you ive ran across areas mullet couldnt even swim in. Look behind the boat and its pure mud just water falling out of the tunnel. It will run as shallow as you have the balls to try and make it run there has been a few times I really thought I was going to be stuck and that boat went right through it with no problem. That also inclueds a time I had to make a sharp turn over the top of oysters sticking out of the water and the babycat slide right across them with out even slowing down in the turn that was an oh **** moment that turning into a holly **** I cant believe we just did that and not get stuck


I had a very similar experience regarding the oysters sticking out of the top of the water. The babycat owner trimmed the motor up a little and we slid right over and kept on going. I was hangin on for dear life and couldn't believe it after it happened.


----------



## ATE_UP_FISHERMAN (Jun 25, 2004)

cstav86 said:


> I had a very similar experience regarding the oysters sticking out of the top of the water. The babycat owner trimmed the motor up a little and we slid right over and kept on going. I was hangin on for dear life and couldn't believe it after it happened.


I have had the same experience in a baby cat but the reef was underwater and he hit it and cracked the hull of the boat. we took on water all the way back to the ramp. when we got to the house he put his water hose in the hull and water was pouring out of it. He had it fixed and sold it. We have also stuck that boat while running in a true 6" of water over hard sand when propped and trimmed up. We did have the boat loaded with three guys wading gear and beer ice.


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

RAT DADDY said:


> Have to agree with the babycat being a way better boat all the way around inclueding the service you will get with transport boats. I have been in all kinds of boat inclueding the 19 and it cant compare to my babycat. That babycat can run so shallow it will scare you ive ran across areas mullet couldnt even swim in. Look behind the boat and its pure mud just water falling out of the tunnel. It will run as shallow as you have the balls to try and make it run there has been a few times I really thought I was going to be stuck and that boat went right through it with no problem. That also inclueds a time I had to make a sharp turn over the top of oysters sticking out of the water and the babycat slide right across them with out even slowing down in the turn that was an oh **** moment that turning into a holly **** I cant believe we just did that and not get stuck





cstav86 said:


> I have fished many days out of a babycat with an owner who runs it like he stole it. That is a serious fishing machine and is the skinniest boat I have ridden on. Beats the Redfish line in ride and can run comparably skinny... hard to beat IMHO.


dang, we are sliding over exposed oyster reefs now. :spineyes:


----------



## bayourat (Jan 7, 2005)

cstav86 said:


> I had a very similar experience regarding the oysters sticking out of the top of the water. The babycat owner trimmed the motor up a little and we slid right over and kept on going. I was hangin on for dear life and couldn't believe it after it happened.


90% of running skinny is the driver's skill. I know of a couple around freeport that will scare you pretty bad if you don't know what the boat is capable of.


----------



## M.Taylor (May 16, 2011)

I've had my baby cat jacked and trimmed, and scooted across a sand bar that was approx 4"...probably won't get much shallower if you ask me but why would you??? I can't seem to find anywhere i can't get following another boat...not to say there isn't any places i can't go. I've fished with an RFL and a few others and all i can say is my BC has surprised more people than just me. I couldn't be happier...well, maybe but this will do for now.


----------

